# pacific coast bike map



## sjmdic1973 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello there just wondering if anyone can help me. I am doing a trip down the california pacific coast in june. Last time i did it 10 years ago i had a really cool map of the route, and now only have half of it. I'm trying to find another as the current maps just dont seem as user friendly. This map was spiral bound, and i think that it was made by Caltrans. The pages are the same size as a folded map, about 4" x 10". I tried searching their website and no luck. Does anyone have this map or remember where they got it? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
_xxxxxxxxxx Moderator Edit_
chris


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Adventure Cycling.........

http://www.adventurecycling.org/routes/pacificcoast.cfm


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



MB1 said:


> Adventure Cycling.........
> 
> http://www.adventurecycling.org/routes/pacificcoast.cfm


Bought these a few weeks ago. Extremely detailed. Need 3 maps for California coast.

Can find the maps at REI, too.

Plan on riding Crescent City to San Diego in July.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

great thing about Cali, ya dont need a map. Highway 1 all the way, and if you get confused, just keep the ocean on your right!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not quite*



tedgrant said:


> great thing about Cali, ya dont need a map. Highway 1 all the way, and if you get confused, just keep the ocean on your right!


Actually, there are quite a few places where HWY 1 is not optimal. The Adventure Cycling maps show all the bypasses.


----------

